# Wylde Resurrections



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Wylde Resurrections - Bringing your ride back from the dead.

I just got back into building cars so after a few people have been asking me to build there rides I figure I should go back to doing it full time. I am located in Panama City with access to car transporters for people out of town. I do full hydraulic installs frame wrap / partials , exteneded and reinforced uppers lowwers and custom trailing arms, powder coating, custom paint, lifts for cars and trucks , and air bags so if you are ready to bring life to you new ride or resurrect your classic give me a call at 850-658-6285 and ask for Dan or leave a message

Here are a few pics of some rides i have done recently

Furats Cadillac I will have to get some updated pics with the new rims and tint






















































2001 Camaro on 24s I know but thats what people pay me for I do live in Florida



























I update some pics of the monte and impala frame when I get some more batteries for the camera


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Here are some pics of the recent work

The monte my buddies ex wife got a hold of this and beat the hell out of it and now we are bringing it back. She took the pumps batts and cut all the hoses so now its getting a fresh set up



























62 Imapala frame


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

bringing lowriding back to bay co.


----------



## bigjohnjr04 (Dec 28, 2008)

Please tell me this is Dan that cant decide if he wants to live in Vegas or PC.. Hit me up dude. i have a project for ya. [email protected]


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

This isnt Dan Davis. But i can fix what ever problem you have got and i can assure you that you will be more satisfied with my work then eneyone else around


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

waiting on parts  once they come in i will post more pics of the monte


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigjohnjr04_@May 20 2010, 10:57 PM~17558017
> *Please tell me this is Dan that cant decide if he wants to live in Vegas or PC.. Hit me up dude. i have a project for ya.  [email protected]
> *


does 'a project' mean you were gonna lure him into a beating for money he owes you or junk work he did on your car?


Droppen98, x frame looks good. looking forward to seeing more pics of your work


sucks about the dudes monte. May his ex rest in peace


----------



## bigjohnjr04 (Dec 28, 2008)

> does 'a project' mean you were gonna lure him into a beating for money he owes you or junk work he did on your car?
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! No comment, I bleed the 5th..


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

:0


----------



## bigjohnjr04 (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL, dont take that comment the wrong way. I try to be good... as good as I can be and try not to get down unless necessary, but its still in me. The wife dont like it when I show out.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

here is a few pics of the montes set up i was going to get some more pics of the car but i got buisy and forgot


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 21 2010, 10:36 AM~17561793
> *This isnt Dan Davis. But i can fix what ever problem you have got and i can assure you that you will be more satisfied with my work then eneyone else around
> *


:scrutinize: are u sure about that? :nono:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

so far I have A+ rating from everyone around here :biggrin: and thats not just lowriders I have saved a few 4x4 trucks also


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

just got done with some caddy arms they are for sale so come and get them










plated with 3/16 top sides balljoint and behind the balljoint










i will be wrapping some trailing arms also in a few days


----------



## RPTransport (Jun 19, 2010)

wazzup Danger I can't believe u haven't took pics of my Regal i see how it is well here are u sum. lol. :roflmao: You did put my adex back on for me after i got it rebuilt. There's a show in miami coming up do u want 2 go so we can hop the regal but i do need a small bottle of nitrogen for pistion.:thumbsup: 

























:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Im down but the car has to be hittin right first need some new batts :biggrin:


----------



## RPTransport (Jun 19, 2010)

10 new batteries are coming soon bf the show. trust me.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

here is some pic of some of the work i have been doing 

heres a bridge im building for a big body i sunk the spring pockets in so the car will still lay out like it did with the stock perches and put som 2x2 angle in the center i have been seeing pics of briges bending and i dont want that to happen





































the stock perches didnt look to good









i ran out of wire so i didnt get to get any finished pics it will be finished tomarrow so i will take some more pics then


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

whats up hows the lac comin


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn I didn't know there was a shop in PC. More riders in the panhandle are coming out it seems :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

trien to make a come back when i was in high school (02) we had a bunch of lowriders but no one really know how to do correct installs / work so shit was always breaking thats why i stay on this site to learn as much as possable if your over in this area and need some work or just to cruse give me a call


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 18 2010, 10:44 PM~19105591
> *whats up hows the lac comin
> *


slow just tryin to stack this bread so i can send you the frame :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 21 2010, 01:45 AM~19122592
> *slow just tryin to stack this bread so i can send you the frame :biggrin:
> *



Im ready


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 19 2010, 12:03 PM~19110559
> *trien to make a come back when i was in high school (02) we had a bunch of lowriders but no one really know how to do correct installs / work so shit was always breaking thats why i stay on this site to learn as much as possable if your over in this area and need some work or just to cruse give me a call
> *



Sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

got the car finished up and it works perfect it drives all the way down and we dont have to worry about the springs comming through the back dash

pics of the rear end i should have took pics after it was painted









and the bridge








sinking the spring pokets worked really well it has no problems with the springs catching so if your going to do a bridge and want the car to still lay i would do it like this

here are the old spring pockets good thing some one renforced them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i need that done to the lac frame :0


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 23 2010, 06:04 PM~19145628
> *i need that done to the lac frame :0
> *


gona have to find the og owner to get the spring perches wraped like that. thats a whole nother level for sure


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

I got a town car im going to be starting heres the battery rack so far it started out with four batts i was going to run at 48 volts but the owner ordered a street charger for 36 volts and he bought 6 batts so now it will be 36 to the front 36 to the rear this is just the start of the rack

im using some of the ideas i have seen from OUTHOPU and some others on lil


















i will take more pics today


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

ive been slacking on the pics ive had to work a lot so the progress has been slower then i like but here is a bit of work i got done


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have been getting cought up n work at home and at the job but i keep on going i got some more pics of the town car i just keep coming up with new ideas so it adds more time on it but i want it to turn out nice so i dont mind addint some free labor in it i have been doing some powder coating too i will have to see if i took some pics to post also i got a buddys impala in today the reseal i will be posting some pice of it. im getting these rides ready for spring fling


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Been putting in work I see. :biggrin: I've been thinking real hard about doing some reinforcing on my bridge. Good Idea with the angle iron, that should keep it from bending.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 17 2011, 07:42 PM~20117139
> *ive been slacking on the pics ive had to work a lot so the progress has been slower then i like but here is a bit of work i got done
> 
> 
> ...




fuckin sick. rack is turning out sweet!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 27 2011, 08:42 AM~20191261
> *fuckin sick. rack is turning out sweet!
> *


there is more in store its been a slow build with work and all but its going to be good


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 27 2011, 08:33 AM~20191230
> *Been putting in work I see.  :biggrin: I've been thinking real hard about doing some reinforcing on my bridge. Good Idea with the angle iron, that should keep it from bending.
> *


just be careful cuz your fuel lines i had to set the bridge a hair lower then factory to keep th lines fron getting pinched and if you do it tie into the pipe for the springs i was working with some leftover angel so i had to work with what i had


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Good to see some work in the panhandle :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 28 2011, 08:44 AM~20199521
> *Good to see some work in the panhandle  :thumbsup:
> *


what have you been up too?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP BRO, SORRY COULDNT BRING THE CAIDI FRAME BUT MITE GOTCH YOU A 59 FRAME A NEED FULLY DONE :wow:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 28 2011, 08:13 PM~20204809
> *SUP BRO, SORRY COULDNT BRING THE CAIDI FRAME BUT MITE GOTCH YOU A 59 FRAME A NEED FULLY DONE :wow:
> *


cool let me know im pretty busy right now but i will fit you in


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i was just replacing some seals in the front cylinders when i noticed ther where no bishings in the upper a arm so since the arm had to come off and have the bushing removed i figured i should powder coat the arm as well :biggrin: 
i got a before and after pic


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

tomarrows payday so i will have some cash to get some batts for the camera so i can post some pics of the work iv been doing :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

ive been buisy and took a few pics i have a buddies impala that needed new pump head seals in two of the pumps and a new motor and added some heat shrink to the batt cables changed the o rings in the front cylinders and notice there where no bushings at all in the upper a arms so since i had the arm off the car i went a head and powder coated the arms and put new balljoints in here is som pics of the car




























here is the arms
before and after



























the town car has been put on hold for a bit till i get a new plasma cutter


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 28 2011, 07:27 PM~20204233
> *what have you been up too?
> *


Tryin to get back on my project regularly. I'm hitting some snags cause I'm having to teach myself as I go along. I went and bought all the shop tools I may need to build a lolo but right now I teaching myself how to weld. As soon as I feel comfortable I will be starting on my frame :biggrin: still good to see other lowriders around these woods :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i will be going to tally in a few weeks we can get up and bull shit a bit


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 18 2011, 09:53 PM~20369278
> *i will be going to tally in a few weeks we can get up and bull shit a bit
> *


Yeah PM me that would be cool.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

tried getting more pics of some work but of course the fucken batteries in the camera are dead  but here is something


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

got a good bit of work done in the little time i had to work with today
first if you want to do a away with the dinging if the seat belt alarm

pull the seat out








find the plug and wire going to the seat belt








then cut the wires 








and butt them together








you can use a butt conector i just twisted the wires and heat shrinked them together









i also got all the wire ran for the street charger

















and got the switch wire ran under the carpet









and i got to find out that gm uppers do fit town cars with no mods just push out the gm bushings and push in the town car bushings as for the extentions its not the same as gm









the brake lines will have to be rerouted :angry: 

















and the after math its pretty gangster ut its too gangster for around here
this is with 1 1/4 extention








:biggrin: :wow: 








and then my work bench took a shit  
















and now the start of bench 2.0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 18 2010, 09:06 PM~17528414
> *Here are some pics of the recent work
> 
> The monte my buddies ex wife got a hold of this and beat the hell out of it and now we are bringing it back. She took the pumps batts and cut all the hoses so now its getting a fresh set up
> *


not many women can work on hydros and are down enough to lift heavy ass batts. Sounds like a winner....except for the crazy destructive part. Fucc she cut some hoses with?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 21 2011, 09:39 AM~20388332
> *not many women can work on hydros and are down enough to lift heavy ass batts. Sounds like a winner....except for the crazy destructive part. Fucc she cut some hoses with?
> *


yeah she came to fuck shit up!! :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have gotten about as far as i can go now i need to save up and get a plasma cutter i was barrowing one but the guy need it back for work heres some pics for todays progress

i swaped the 1 1/4 extended arms for some stock gm's and im happier with the bow i was down with the big lean but the owner would really be going through tires
























also got the hoses ran to the front i found some nice rubber groumets from autozone that worked relly nice for the hose they where in the help section they are called oil filter groumets about 299 a piece well worth it
holes drilled








hoes and groumet ran
















also welded the power balls to some c channel but i have to get some more wleding wire to mount them


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

got the rear juiced to day im going to let the coils set in before cutting them








b4 cylinders








and after








and this is how the car sits no rack no pumps no batts








its about 1/2 inch lower then stock :angry:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice work bro !!!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i said fuck it and cut the coils i didnt feel like crawling back in the trunk after the rack was put in


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i found out the seat belt trick dosnt work on a 01 due to the air bags in the seat it will stop the seat belt alarm but the air bag light comes on


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i just about have the car done it has taken way longer then i wanted due to work but it has turned out really nice and the owner is more then happy with it i will get some new pics of the trunk and post them soon


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Where da pic's homie?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

crucialjp said:


> Where da pic's homie?


got to get some batterys


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

It's all good homie, keep building them lows over there:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

droppen98 said:


> got to get some batterys


i will get some batt tomarrow its pay day also got a few up dates on the olds i got another one of my wheels powder coated and mounted so now i dont look like a complete idiot with on white wheel on my car:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

droppen98 said:


> i have gotten about as far as i can go now i need to save up and get a plasma cutter i was barrowing one but the guy need it back for work heres some pics for todays progress
> 
> i swaped the 1 1/4 extended arms for some stock gm's and im happier with the bow i was down with the big lean but the owner would really be going through tires
> 
> ...



I use the same rubber gromments :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

pics are in









i still need to finish painting the tie downs for the other two batteries
















on my next day off im going to finish cutting the front end and start on the upper a arms with wraping them and making new ball joint area









i also took a few pics of my olds


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i got my wheels coated and mounted
















also had to take the top off due to the vinyle holding water 








the only thing going back on this top is paint i have had to fix the top two times now


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Looking good in Panama City! COOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

trying to bring back a dieing breed


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

looking good bro, keep it up its not a dying breed, looking to move to panama in march and will be bring a low, and a club Socois panama chapter,


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WILL BE IN PANAMA SOON;;GET READY;;;;


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

nice work gonna follow this build for some pointers on my lincoln build


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

here are some up dates on the town car
im no pro at upolsty but i have seen worse



























as always as soon as i start taking pic the battery in the camra dies but here are some for now im still going to do a balck strip down the side and paint the wheel wells. mike at sticly buisness hooked me up with the steel braided hoses and bulk fittings to finish every thing out, hes a cool guy hope to do more buisness in the future


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

.TODD said:


> nice work gonna follow this build for some pointers on my lincoln build


if you have any questions feel free to ask i kind of went it alone for the most part i did read about the spindle swap and caddy arms but i had to do the ball jonts on my own


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

here are some pics of the stripe going down the side its my first time taping any kind of stripe but it came out nice


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Put in work P.C :thumbsup:.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL CUM N TO DA PC;;;;;GOT TO VISIT DA DAVIS FAMILY;;;


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

the results are in didnt turn out to bad im no pro but it looks good


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Throw some silver leaf lines on it and set it off. Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i wish i still havnt mastered that


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

after we had to go mud riding to get in the show


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

got a 96 big body next on the choppen block stay tunned


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

yeah i suck at updating things but here is whats been going on

just say no to rust









off with the old and on with the new
































the roof fit with a little extra cutting and fitting


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i found some more pics
ok here we go








no need to cut the glue at the top of the windshield








or the back window








i call this the O SHIT look








the out come of beer and grinders


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

here is the caddy i just did
















the trunk still needs some work its his only car so i had to finish it up quick


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW YOU DID THE DAMN THANG TO THE ROOF HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Damn hommie, nice work on the rook:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

hows the caddy doing i will be ready to ride one of these years


----------

